# Replacements for xovr pots - Infinity RSb's



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

I have some OLD Infinity RSb's. The midrange and tweeter sections of the xover have 'level' pots that have become rather ratty sounding over the years. I've found some candidates for replacements that I like to run by folks in the know before purchase to get some opinions of suitability.

I've attached PDF's of the xover schematic and a pdf of the only 5 [_correction_ 6} ohm 25w rheostat spec sheet I could find.

also this link for the 5 ohm 5w candidate http://www.ctscorp.com/components/Datasheets/026.pdf. The pdf was too big.

Any help is welcome.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Paulcet (Jun 18, 2013)

That 6 Ohm one will work. Oh, and the 5 Ohm 5 Watt one will too.

Or, you could maybe clean them up? http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/archive/index.php/t-135605.html


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks, Paul

With shipping you probably just saved me around $60-$70.


----------

